# Mathews Switchback bows



## TreeJacker (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone been able to shoot the new Mathews Switchback yet....the cam looks pretty smooth....I'd love to here some feedback from folks who have shot one.


----------



## pseshooter (Jan 10, 2005)

*Switchback*

I shot one last week and it is a smooth shooter. I still wish Matthews would do something with their handle. I will not make a switch to this bow and will stay with the Hoyt XTEC which I think is smoother and a bit more on the quite side. This of course is just my thoughts I know that this will be another hot selling bow. Just for the record the big 3 companies are getting real close to pricing out the normal hunter. The price tag on the Switchback was 659.00.


----------



## pseshooter (Jan 10, 2005)

*Augusta*

Treejacker where in Augusta? I live in Evans.


----------



## TreeJacker (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes....I live in Evans also.  

I guess it's kinda of Ford / Chevy thing.  The truth is that there are so many good bows, scopes and etc. out there that it comes down to small preference differences.  

I shot a Switchback yesterday at American Sportsman.  It was really nice.  Tracker Jacks was closed so I didn't get a chance to try out the newer Bowtech's.  Probably can't go wrong with a number of models.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 2, 2005)

I've shot the SwitchBack.  One's in the mail.  Very smooth shooter.  The grip issue is a personal preference, and Hoyt might win with their grip options, but there is no doubt that Mathews made improvements to the Outback and the new SwitchBack is a smoothie that holds reasonable well.  Top end bows are very close in performance and it is a matter of personal preference.  I liked the SwitchBack a lot!


----------



## TreeJacker (Feb 3, 2005)

I decided to go with the SB.  I'm just hoping to get one with a better camo finish than the models my dealer had.  There was nothing high definition about them.  They were more or less just a dull gray pattern.  It's a small item, but I would like to find one that has a lot of black in the pattern for the contrast.....like their bows in the adds and web pages.


----------



## HuntinMan (Feb 10, 2005)

I am looking this year and it is a SB for me unless the Outback shots better. My gut tells me the switchback will because it is slightly longer bow.


----------

